# Sound knackst, knistert, stockt



## Animaniac (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo PCGH Community

So langsam aber sicher verzweifel ich mit meinem PC. Ich bin eigentlich kein unerfahrener Benutzer aber hierbei weiß ich nicht mehr weiter.

Mein Sound knackst und knistert ständig, wenn ich am PC Musik höre, einen Film schaue oder spiele, sprich bei allem was mit Sound zu tun hat. Ich habe das Gefühl, es tritt bei lese und schreibzugriffen öfters auf. Und sehr auffälig ist, wenn ich im Browser ein Musikvideo schaue und dabei scrolle ist es sehr stark wahrnehmbar.
Ich habe so ziemlich alle Internetforen durchgeschaut, die ich zu dem Thema gefunden habe.

Mein System: Gigabyte EP45-DS4, 4GB DDR2 800 OCZ Ram, Core 2 Quad Q9550, Be Quiet Netzteil (550W), ASUS Geforce 8800GTS 512, System HDD WD 160GB RE2 Edition, Daten HDD 2x WD 500GB RE2 Edition, Soundkarte Creative X-Fi Titanium, Vista 64 Business Edition SP2

Was ich versucht habe:
Treiber: alte, neue verschiedene Kombinationen...
BIOS: Update auf neuste Version F10a (Beta), downgrade auf F8, F9
OC: komplettes OC rausgenommen und alles auf Standart Werte gesetzt.
BIOS: alle nicht benötigten Geräte deaktiviert: Seriell, IDE, 1394, Raid...
Hardware: Soundkarte getauscht, extra die X-Fi gekauft... vorher mit Onboard das gleiche Problem.
Qualität: In Vista die Qualität der Ausgabe geändert, 16 - 24bit, 48kHz - 96kHz
Lautsprecher: Headset und 5.1 Receiver, selbes Problem
PCIe Slot: Die Soundkarte in einen anderen Slot gesteckt
Vista: komplettes Format C:\ und komplette Neuinst. 2 mal 
Ram: ausgetauscht gegen 2 andere Module (testweise)
Energiesparmodie: alle 3 Standart Vista Modie ausprobiert und im BIOS C1 - C2E deaktiviert.
Die MP3´s kann ich ausschleißen, die sind i.O.
Vista: Direkt nach Neuinstallation ohne jegliche Treiber mal ne MP3 abgespielt, Problem ist auch jetzt schon da (ohne Treiber heißt in dem Fall natürlich nur die, die nach der Installation schon drauf waren).

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter: Das komische ist, als der Rechner neu war keine Probleme, dann kahm der Fehler, verschwand dann aber auf einmal wieder und nun ist er wieder da und treibt mich in den Wahnsinn.
Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich noch unternehmen soll. Wenn ich Musik höre z.B. über Winamp und dann den Firefox Explorer schnell über den Desktop ziehe tritt das Problem auch verstärkt auf.

Ich brauch echt Hilfe bei diesem Problem, vielleicht kennt das ja jemand von euch. Was ich noch nicht probiert habe, war ein Gehäusewechsel. Vielleicht gibts da ein Masse Problem. Die Festplatten sind Gummigelagert und haben keinen Massekontakt zum Gehäuse, k.A. ob das nen Unterschied machen würde, denke aber das kann es nicht sein.

Wenn ich einfach nur Musik höre, ohne etwas anders zu machen gibts keine Soundfehler.


----------



## Animaniac (2. Oktober 2009)

Update:

Also, ich glaube, nachdem ich nun einen weiteren Tag mit Fehlersuche verbracht habe, bin ich der Ursache auf der Spur. Ich habe ein Tool gefunden, welches Latencen von allen Geräten im PC aufzeichnet.

Wer ein ähnliches Problem hat, kann sich das ja mal anschauen:
DPC Latency Checker

Wie auf meinem Bild zu sehen, sind meine Latencen sehr schlecht, welches Gerät nun dafür verantwortlich ist, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das werde ich jetzt mal ausprobieren, durch abschalten einzelner Geräte.

Das Programm habe ich auch auf dem Rechner von meinem Dad laufen lassen, ebenfalls Vista 64 mit leicht anderer Hardware. Da sind alle Ausschläge im grünen Bereich. Also scheint es kein allgemeines Problem von Vista zu sein, sondern liegt tatsächlich an einer einzelnen Komponente.
Ich werde weiterhin über den Verlauf berichten, da ich in den weiten des Internets öfters gelesen habe, dass es mit dem Sound teilweise Probleme gibt.


----------



## Animaniac (2. Oktober 2009)

Tja, nun ich gebe mich geschlagen, für Heute zumindest.
Nachdem ich nun alle möglichen Dinge wie Netzweradapter, USB Controller, IDE Controller, Grafikkarte, Drucker... ausgeschaltet habe, hat sich nichts geändert. Noch immer habe ich die fiesen Latenzen mit dem Programm gemessen. Am Programm liegts nicht, bei einem anderen PC ist immer alles im grünen Bereich.

So langsam hab ich echt keine Lust mehr. Hat von euch denn niemand eine Idee was es denn noch sein könnte?


----------



## Gast12348 (2. Oktober 2009)

Kannst nicht im Bios die Latenzen für den PCI bus umstellen ? Bei den meisten intel System sollte das gehen. Da liegt auch zu 90% fast immer der hund begraben bei dem von dir beschriebenem problem.


----------



## nfsgame (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab da nen ähnliches Problem, kann es mir irgendwie nicht ganz erklären, also:
Ich bekomme in unregelmäßigen abständen (aber meistens unter hoher CPU-Last) ein ganz kurzes "tut" aus den Boxen. So ähnlich wie wenn man jemanden anruft, nur halt kürzer. Handy und anderes Funkzeugs sind weitgenug weg von Anlage und PC sowie Verkabelung.


----------



## Mufflon (2. Oktober 2009)

Des war bei mir so wo meine Soundkarte zu nahe an den Festplatten und der Grafikkarte lag, welchsel mal zu einen Steckplatz der am weitesten entfernt ist.


----------



## GFrank (3. Oktober 2009)

jo, keine ahnug ob ich richtig bin. k, es geht darum wenn ich mein xbox360(usb) einstecke, rauschen oder ein kinckst mein Headset (Plantronics GameCom 777 Gaming Headset) wenn ich musik oder suonds höre. !Aber nur wenn ich mein controller anschlisse.! dann habe ich die (Download: Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber 2.34 ) installirt und dann gehts aber ich kann nicht mehr mit meinem 5.1soundcarde benutzen denn dann würde ja das rauschen kommen. hatt jemand ein plan

denn ich werde langsam verrückt imma die umsteckerrei


----------



## Maggats (3. Oktober 2009)

@ animaniac dreh mal den kaltgeräte stecker vom netzteil um 180° in der steckdose. wenn das nichts nützt probier mal einen anderen stromkreis. reicht ja testweise mit nem verlängerungskabel aus einem anderen zimmer. hab auch mal massive probleme damit gehabt, hab den stecker gedreht und weg wars.


----------



## Animaniac (4. Oktober 2009)

Also erstmal großes Dankeschön, leider bin ich auch auf diese Ideen schon gekommen und auch sie waren leider wirkungslos.

Tipp 1) PCI Latenzen einstellen. Also ich glaube mitlerweile kenn ich mein BIOS schon fast auswendig, aber eine Funktion zur Einstellung von PCI Latenzen ist mir da noch nicht begegnet. Zumal die Karte auch auf PCIe 1x läuft. Zudem tritt das Phänomen auch mit der Onboard Karte auf, was es eigentlich ausschließen lässt.

Tipp 2) Anderen PCI Slot, hab ich auch schon getestet. Nähe zu anderen Komponenten konnte ich aber von vornheirein ausschließen, die abstände sind immer min. 7cm. Aber auch der Wechsel in einen anderen PCIe Slot hat nicht gebracht.

Tipp 3) Andere Steckdose bzw. Kaltgerätestecker umdrehen. Hab ich auch schon durch. Und auch die Gesamte Steckdosenleiste habe ich schon getauscht und auch das Netzteil habe ich schon getauscht. Anderen Stromkreis...

Auch ein wechsel auf Win7 Professional x64 hat leider keine Verbesserung gebracht. Hatte ich auch nicht erwartet, da es auf Vista basiert und ich überzeugt bin, dass irgendwelche Treiberlatenzen zu schlecht sind und die Ursache für das Problem sind. Mitlerweile kann ich es ja sogar schon direkt provozieren. Wenn ich Winamp an habe und meinen Firefox anklicke und schnell über den Desktop ziehe steigt die Anzahl der Fehler erheblich. Und auf dem Latenzprogramm gehen die Ausschläge gegen 16ms. Also ist das Problem Lastabhängig. Wenn ich den Rechner komplett in Ruhe lasse und nur Winamp höre sind die Latenzen sehr gleichmäßig auf 0,016 - 0,200ms mit der Auffälligkeit, dass alle 5s ein höherer Ausschlag zu sehen ist, in etwa zwei Millisekunden. Diese Signale wiederholen sich dann endlos.

Auch kann ich die Tonfehler direkt mit den Ausschlägen in dem Messprogramm in Verbindung bringen. Wenn mir das Programm nun noch sagen könnte, wer der Störenfried ist, wäre mir sicherlich schon geholfen.


----------



## Chron-O-John (5. Oktober 2009)

Huii.. also ich *hatte *genau das gleiche Problem und hoffe ich kann dir helfen. Falls es zur Lösung führt hast echt glück gehabt, ich schau in dem Forum nicht oft vorbei 

Egal zum Thema:
Ich hab sehr ähnliche Hardware: Gigybyte EP35 DS3 mit XFI Music. 
Bei mir ist dieses Problem erst mit der Umstellung auf RAID 0 aufgetreten. Leider hab ich es nicht gleich damit in Verbindung bringen können.

Jetzt habe ich das Knacks-Problem nicht mehr, früher war es auch direkt mir diesen Latenz-Ausschlägen in Verbindung zu bringen. Die sind jetzt allerdings auch genauso noch da allerdings ohne diesees knacken.

Also ich habe verschiedenste JMICRON-Treiber ausprobiert, mit manchen war es besser, mit manchen schlechter einer hat dann den Erfolg gebracht (es war nicht der neueste, seitdem rühr ich diesen Treiber nicht mehr an). Wenn ich zuhause bin kann ich dir mal die genauer Version schicken, die ich gerade verwende. Ansonsten kannst du mal probieren (wenn du den Jmicron-Controller nicht brauchst - der wird glaub ich aber auch für IDE verwendet) den zu deaktivieren und zu schauen, obs da noch auftritt.

Kannst mich auch gerne im ICQ anschreiben.

Btw mir fällt gerade ein, dass mein Standpc nicht ganz so einsatzbereit ist. Vielleicht kann ich dir die version erst morgen schicken. Ich werde mich bemühen 

So jetzt ist morgen: Aber ich hab nachgeschaut.
Die Version vom Jmicron Controller ist 1.18.48.09
Da ich diese nicht auf der offiziellen Homepage finde hab ich sie dir mal auf Rapidshare hochgeladen.
http://rapidshare.com/files/289266401/R1.17.48.09.rar.html

Mir ist außerdem noch eingefallen, dass ich zusätzlich einen anderen Soundtreiber installiert habe: Pax X-Fi Xtreme Audio. Wennst ihn nicht findest kann ichs dir auch gerne Hochladen, is mir jetzt aber zu groß


----------



## Animaniac (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

Einen weiteren Tag habe ich mit der Suche des Fehlers verbracht.
Also an diesem JMicron Treiber liegt es nicht, da ich meine HDD´s nicht im Raid Modus betreibe.
Den Creative Treiber lasse ich im Moment erstmal außen vor, da mein Soundproblem auch mit dem Onboard Sound auftritt.

Nachdem ich nun gestern den gesamten Rechner einmal zerlegt habe, alle Kontakte überprüft habe und ihn wieder zusammengebaut habe, hat alles nichts gebracht.

Auffällig ist, das bei meinen Latenzen, wie ich weiter vorne schon gepostet habe, sich nach gewisser Einlaufphase ein Muster abzeichnet. Alle 5 Sekunden habe ich einen Ausschlag von 2000 Microsekunden. Dazwischen ist alles im grünen Bereich mit etwa 15 Microsekunden. Welches Gerät könnte denn mit einem Abstand von 5 Sekunden auf das System zugreifen?

Also ich bin sicher, dass es an meinem Latenzproblem liegt. Wenn ich eine Installation von irgendwas starte sind die Soundstörungen sehr massiv bis teils 1 - 2 Sekunden komplettaussetzer.
Nur was verursacht diese Probleme.
Kann es evtl. ein defekter Chip auf dem Board sein? P45? Oder gar die CPU?
Aber meiner Auffassung nach müsste sich das auch anders noch bemerkbar machen.

Für weitere Gedankenanstöße wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Gibt es ein vernünftiges Testptogramm für die PC Komponenten?
Wo ich die CPU wirklich mal auf Herz und Nieren testen kann?


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. Oktober 2009)

Najo, prime95 für CPU

und bist siocher, dasst der JMICRON nicht für die IDE geräte verwendet wird?
Ist er sicher im BIOS auch abgedreht? Und wenn du schon am Probieren bist, dass probier doch bitte auch den Soundtreiber. Vielleicht hat ja der onboard-Treiber das gleiche Problen. Ich würde nichts auslassen nur wenn man glaubt "das kanns doch eh nicht sein" manchman war es eben das dann doch (Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung )


----------



## jupph (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe seit Neuestem auch immer ein extremes knacksen. Allerdings nur wenn ich das Mikro einschalte (egal ob physisch eins angeschlossen ist oder nicht.)
Seltsamer Weise tritt das Problem nur in XP auf. Bei Win7 ist alles okay.
Diese Knackser kommen auch total unwillkürlich.

Das Ganze hat aber erst angefangen seit dem ich bei einem CPU-Kühlerwechsel die SATA-Anschlüsse meiner Festplatte vertauscht hab
und danach die neuesten XiFi Treiber installiert habe.
Von daher denk ich auch das es an irgendwelchen Festplattentreibern liegt.
Evtl. die Soundkarte mal rausnehmen. Die Festplatten abstöpseln (außer die
Systemplatte) hochfahren, wieder anschließen, hochfahren und dann die Soundkarte wieder reinstecken und hochfahren lassen.


----------



## Animaniac (13. Oktober 2009)

So eine weitere Woche ist vergangen und ich bin mit meinem Problem noch immer nicht weiter gekommen.

Die Idee mit Prime95 ist mir auch schon gekommen, um mal zu schauen was passiert wenn der Rechner voll ausgelastet wird. Prime läuft einwandfrei durch ob nun mit OC oder ohne ist egal. Das Soundproblem wird durch die zusätzliche Belastung auch nicht schlimmer.

Den JMicron Controller kann ich ausschließen, da ich im BIOS mal alle Geräte deaktiviert habe (IDE Controler, USB, 1394, Parallel Port, Seriell,...) Auch mit quasi alles aus hat sich nichts geändert.
Es sei denn die Treiber werden von Win7 auch dann geladen wenn das Gerät garnicht mehr verfügbar ist? Ist das so? Weiß ich grad nicht so genau.

Die anderen Soundtreiber von Pax haben nichts gebracht.
Das Problem liegt eindeutig an den DPC Latenzen. Sehr merkwürdig ist, das wenn ich nichts am Rechner mache die Latenzen relativ konstant sind, zwars immer noch schlecht aber unter 2000 Mikrosekunden. Bewege ich aber z.B. das gerade geöffnete Firefox Fenster langsam hin und her über den Desktop steiegen die Latenzen reproduzierbar auf 16.000 Mikrosekunden. Das finde ich sehr merkwürdig. Woran kann das liegen, welche Geräte haben denn in diesem Moment zu tun?

Habe mir mal ne "alte" SATA HDD besorgt zum probieren. Hab keine Lust mehr jedes mal mein komplettes System zu formatieren. Mal sehen mit dem Testwindows kann ich ja anstellen was ich will. Erste Tests mit Win Server 2008 waren erfolglos... ist ja aber auch fast der Kern von Vista und 7. Werde mich die Tage mal an XP machen.

Mal sehen ob es denn nun ein Software oder ein Hardware Problem ist.
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das es an der Hardware liegt, das System läuft pfeilschnell und absolut stabil. Ein defet an der Hardware sollte sich ja dann eigentlich noch anders bemerkbar machen.

Vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe.
Für weitere Tipps und Hilfen bin ich weiterhin sehr dankbar.

MfG


----------



## Animaniac (14. Oktober 2009)

So, um euch auf den aktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Habe heute WinXP SP3 installiert und da habe ich zwars auch die Latenzprobleme aber keine Soundprobleme.

Also kann ich damit wohl ausschließen, dass es sich um einen Hardwaredefekt handelt.

Schön und gut aber mit Win XP wollte ich mich nicht mehr begnügen.


----------



## Animaniac (26. Oktober 2009)

So, ich kanns garnicht glauben, aber ich glaube ich habe den Fehler behoben. Naja oder umgangen...

Nach jetzt 5 Stunden Musik hören ohne Knackser mache ich mal diese vorsichtige Bemerkung.

Falls also noch jemand das gleiche Problem mit dem EP45-DS4 oder einem ähnlichen Gigabyte Board hat, kann ich vielleicht helfen.

Also zu 100% habe ich den Fehler noch nicht lokalisiert. Aber ich werde mich hüten jetzt wo es geht im BIOS rumzufummeln. Zumindest eine Woche lang möchte ich doch nun meine Musik mal wieder in HiFi Qualität genießen. Wenn ich dann mutig bin, werd ich nochmal die Gegenprobe machen, indem ich meine Einstellungen nochmal verwerfe.

ALSO, lange rede kurzer Sinn.
Habe von Gigabyte das aktuelle Beta BIOS F10b heruntergeladen.
Und dort habe ich dann EIST deaktiviert. Seit dem ist der Fehler weg.

Komisch ist, dass ich das schon früher mal probiert hatte. Und da hat das Abschalten von EIST nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht.
Da ich aber heute zufällig mal wieder am OC Limit herumgespielt habe, habe ich die ganzen Settings in einem neuen (dem 2.) Profil abgespeichert. Zu früheren Versuchszeiten mit meinem Tonfehler bin ich der Meinung hat das auch mal geholfen, die Einstellungen in ein anders Profil zu speichern, k.A. warum das helfen sollte... hat es aber. War allerdings nicht reproduzierbar, leider, sonst hätt ich den ganzen Ärger nicht gehabt.

Was noch komisch ist, auch wenn ich EIST aus habe, taktet die CPU runter . C1E C2...C4 sind zwars weiterhin aktiviert aber ich dachte immer für runtertakten muss EIST an sein.... naja mir egal, um so besser.

Also, wie gesagt, ich werd die Tage, *nachdem ich mich ausreichend mit guter Musik ohne Knacksen und Knistern vollgedröhnt habe*, mal ne Gegenprobe machen.


----------



## MasterT (27. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

kan's kaum glauben, dass noch einen Leidensgenossen hier gibt . Komisch, dass ich das über die Suche nicht gefunden habe... Wie dem auch sei. 

Ich habe genu die selben Probleme wie Du, ebenfalls ein Gigabyte-Board (MA790GPT-UD3H), allerdings ein AMD-System. Trotzdem habe ich insgeheim die Hoffnung, dass Du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben kannst. Denn nachdem ich jetzt alle Stecker geprüft habe, das System außerhalb des Cases betrieben habe um falsche Erdung auszuschließen, letztendlich mein System komplett neu installiert habe UND das BIOS geupdated habe gibt es keine Verbesserung, der Fehler hält sich hartnäckig ;(. 

Vielleicht hast Du einen Tipp? Danke im Voraus!

Grüße

EDIT: Nachdem ich das mit dem EIST gelesen habe habe ich erstmal gleich mein Cool'n'quiet disabled, bringt aber leider auch nüscht...


----------



## Elrood (28. Oktober 2009)

hab fast das gleiche Problem. Auch nur unter Win7. Unter WinXP läuft es sehr gut. Mein System:

*C2D E6400@2,64GHz & 1.275V * Scythe Infinity* 6144 MB Crucial DDR2-800* auf *Asus P5B*
Gigabyte Geforce *9800GT OC* 1GB | Det. 186.35| *BenQ FP231W* 23" TFT@*1920x1200*
Asus Xonar Essence STX | Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Aufgefallen ist mir das mp3's beim Abspielen ab und zu knacken (vllt. 1 bis 2 mal pro Minute) Laut DPC Latency Checker, ist es fast immer im grünen Bereicht aber alle 30 bis 60 sekunden gibts einen Ausschlag auf ca 30000 µs. Und an den Stellen knackst dann die mp3.

Mir ist noch folgendes aufgefallen: Das Problem tritt erst nach einiger Zeit nach dem Neustart auf...Sehr gemein, besonders wenn man neue Treiber testet und sich erst noch freut das alles grün ist.
Mit dem Eist werd ich gleich mal testen.

Edit: hat nichts gebracht. Hab immernoch diese Ausschläge und auch die entsprechenden Knackser im Sound. 

Edit: hab Eist wieder aktiviert und lasse das System grad im Normaltakt laufen. Bringt ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Animaniac (29. Oktober 2009)

@ MasterT
Mit unserem Problem sind wir aber bei weitem nicht alleine. Wenn man mal so in den weiten des Google Universums sucht, stößt man schnell auf viele weitere Leidensgenossen. Leider.

Ob ich einen Tipp habe, hm, mein erster Tip wäre es, alles das auszuprobieren, was in meinen vorherigen Beiträgen zu lesen ist.
Sprich in Kurzfassung: als erstes aktuelle Treiber, aktuelles BIOS, Deaktivierung alle nicht benötigten Geräte im BIOS (IDE, 1394...), Windows Soundeinstellungen durchprobieren, Hardware defekt kann man sicher ausschließen, anderes Betriebssystem...

Verwende schon seid etwa einem Jahr kein AMD System mehr, stecke da also auch im Moment nicht wirklich in der Materie. Aber ich werd versuchen ob ich was rausfinden kann.

@Elrood
Das mit dem DPC Latency Checker ist, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, keine objektive Systembewertung. Ich habe teils gravierende Ausschläge, auch nachdem mein Sound Problem nun behoben ist. Daran wird es also nicht liegen, ich denke mal das hängt ein wenig mit den modernen Multicore Systemen zusammen, ich weiß nicht, von wann dieses Tool stammt.

Zuerst einmal kann ich auch dir nur empfehlen, aktuelle Treiber, auch die der Grafikkarte (186.xx ist ja nicht mehr der aktuellste).
Auch du solltest im BIOS mal versuchen alles zu deaktivieren was nicht unbedingt gebraucht wird, für Testzwecke zumindest alles was geht abschalten.
Welche BIOS Version verwendest du für dein MB?
Die bei der Auslieferung aufgespielten Versionen hatten teils große Probleme.
Versuch mal deine BIOS Einstellungen in einem anderen Profil zu speichern. Sprich einmal Standart Config laden, alle Einstellungen den Bedürfnissen anpassen und dann in ein neues Profil speichern.

Werd die Tage mal vorbeischauen, ob es schon Neuigkeiten gibt.
Gruß Animaniac


----------



## Elrood (29. Oktober 2009)

@Elrood
Das mit dem DPC Latency Checker ist, soweit ich das einschätzen kann, keine objektive Systembewertung. Ich habe teils gravierende Ausschläge, auch nachdem mein Sound Problem nun behoben ist. Daran wird es also nicht liegen, ich denke mal das hängt ein wenig mit den modernen Multicore Systemen zusammen, ich weiß nicht, von wann dieses Tool stammt.

Zuerst einmal kann ich auch dir nur empfehlen, aktuelle Treiber, auch die der Grafikkarte (186.xx ist ja nicht mehr der aktuellste).
Auch du solltest im BIOS mal versuchen alles zu deaktivieren was nicht unbedingt gebraucht wird, für Testzwecke zumindest alles was geht abschalten.
Welche BIOS Version verwendest du für dein MB?
Die bei der Auslieferung aufgespielten Versionen hatten teils große Probleme.
Versuch mal deine BIOS Einstellungen in einem anderen Profil zu speichern. Sprich einmal Standart Config laden, alle Einstellungen den Bedürfnissen anpassen und dann in ein neues Profil speichern.

Werd die Tage mal vorbeischauen, ob es schon Neuigkeiten gibt.
Gruß Animaniac[/QUOTE]

Hi

Die Treiber Info war falsch. hab Version 191.07 aber davor auch mit andern treibern die gleichen Probleme gehabt.
Hab die Bios Version 2104 vom September diesen Jahres.

Folgendes habe ich bisher probiert:
- CPU normal getaktet
- Soundkarte deaktiviert (aber nicht ausgebaut)
- in der Systemsteuerung ausgeschaltet: USB Controller, Ethernet, Sound)
- diverse Windows Dienste abgeschossen
- allerhand onBoard devices ausgeschaltet (Sound, LAN, JMicron, Seriell, Parallel)
- Lauter Treiber aktualisiert (Realtek, Geforce, JMicron, Intel 965 ICH8, Asus Xonar Soundkarte)
- die SATA Platten umgestellt von IDE auf AHCI Modus

BIOS Standard Einstellungen könnte ich noch testen, aber irgendwie glaub ich da noch an keine Lösung in der Richtung.

Edit: Unter WinXP läufts ja alles super.


----------



## Animaniac (29. Oktober 2009)

Ist es denn die aktuelle BIOS Version oder noch ne ältere?
Das wär mein erster Ansatz den ich nun mal versuchen würde.
Merkwürdig, dass der Fehler erst ein wenig später auftritt.

Nach welcher Zeit tritt denn der Fehler auf?
Klingt für mich irgendwie nach nem Buffer underrun Problem.


----------



## Elrood (29. Oktober 2009)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Ist es denn die aktuelle BIOS Version oder noch ne ältere?
> Das wär mein erster Ansatz den ich nun mal versuchen würde.
> Merkwürdig, dass der Fehler erst ein wenig später auftritt.
> 
> ...



Ja ist das neueste BIOS.
Tja das ist wenig nachvollziehbar wann das auftritt.  mal ist minutenlang nichts und dann wieder gehts los. Mir kommts auch so vor, dass es stärker ist, wenn ich direkt am PC sitze und etwas mache.


----------



## Animaniac (1. November 2009)

Was ich auf jeden Fall nochmal versuchen würde, ist die Soundkarte komplett zu deinstallieren, auszubauen und mal nur mit dem onboard Sound zu probieren. Auch wenn du die Karte deaktiviert hast, so könnten die Xonar Treiber dennoch nen Fehler verursachen.

Und dann mal sehen ob es evtl. doch an der Soundkarte bzw. schlechten Treibern gelegen hat.


----------



## Hai0815 (4. November 2009)

hach - leidensgenossen ^^

das kommt mir alles so bekannt vor - auch ich habe immer diese elenden knackser und stolperer und mag deshalb keine musik mehr hören bzw. film schauen...

leider issts schon bissel spät, aber morgen werd ich mir das alles mal durchlesen, vielleicht finde ich ja was das mir / uns weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## Animaniac (5. November 2009)

Ja, dass kenn ich nur zu gut. Man wird fast depressiv, wenn man seine MP3 Sammlung nicht mehr in Hifi Qualität genießen kann.
Aber vorerst habe ich mein Problem ja "gelöst" oder umgangen. Bisher hab ich noch nicht den Antrieb gehabt, eine Gegenprobe zu starten. Bin momentan einfach nur froh, dass es funktioniert.

Aber im Verlauf dieses Threads wirst du sicher die ein oder andere Anregung finden, was du noch ausprobieren könntest.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. November 2009)

Hallo, ihr habt einen neuen Leidensgenossen  Ich habe eine Xfi Xtreme Music (PCI) verbaut, Windows 7 64 Bit installiert und - sehr interessant - ein P35-DS4 Mainboard. Bei mir treten leichte Tonaussetzer vor allem beim Verschieben oder Scrollen in Fenstern auf. Sporadisch auch, wenn gerade nur etwas von der Festplatte geladen wird. Ich werde den Tipp mit dem Deaktivieren von EIST bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren. Danke für den Anstoß


----------



## Hai0815 (6. November 2009)

Hai...

also das deaktivieren von EIST hat bei mir auch nicht wirklich ne besserung gebracht =(
Nachdem ich jetzt zweit Tage und Nächte damit verbracht habe alles mögliche auszuprobieren tippe ich einfach mal dass es meiner Soundkarte ein bissel zu warm wird - zumal ich sie eh nicht in den dafür vorgesehenen slot verbauen kann.

Die Asus Xonar ist einfach zu lang für den oberen slot auf dem Maximus II Formula - steht hinten am Arbeitsspeicher an und dann ist nur noch der slot direkt unter der Graka frei, von daher denke ich mal das es sicher auch damit zusammenhängt.

Ich werde jetzt mal das Board wechseln, so dass ich zwei slots zwischen Graka und Soundkarte habe und dann schaun wir mal - vielleicht ist das ja des Rätsels Lösung bei mir...

To be continued ^^

Grüß
der Hai


----------



## Animaniac (7. November 2009)

Hm, also ob das ein Temperatur Problem ist, glaub ich eigentlich ehr weniger. Meine Soundkarte sitzt aus selbigem Problem auch genau unter der Grafikkarte und da gibts eigentlich keine Probleme. Solange du eine halbwegs funktionierende Gehäusebelüftung hast sollte das keine Rolle spielen.

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dass Board zu tauschen, ist es immerhin eine gute Möglichkeit um Fehler auszuschließen. Zumindest dann, wenn denn schon ein Tauschboard vorhanden ist. Evtl. solltest du auch mal probieren ob es nicht die Soundkarte selbst ist, indem du mal den Onboard Sound ausprobierst.


----------



## Keex (7. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich ärgere mich auch seit dem Umstieg auf Windows 7 mit diesem Problem mit den XFis rum. aber ich habe zwischenzeitlich eine lösung gefunden. es scheint in der tat mit den PCI Latenzen zusammenzuhängen. Die XFi hat eine zu geringe Latenz, was dazu führt, dass bei hoher Last auf z.B. dem SATA Controller Aussetzer im Datenstrom auftreten. So zumindest meine Theorie. 

Mein Knack-Test war immer, MP3 abspielen und ne große Datei auf der SATA Platte zu kopieren. Knackte 100% völlig erbärmlich.

Durch die Sache mit den PCI Latenzen bin ich dazu gekommen, die Latenz der Soundkarte mit dem PCI Latency Tool 3 (wenn mans denn mal irgendwie installiert bekommt unter Win 7. Es geht aber muss mir auch nochmal überlegen wie ichs gemacht habe) auf 128 (von 32) hochzustellen.
Tut man dies, gibt es einen weiteren Schritt: Im XFi Treiber auf Spielmodus umstellen. Danach habe ich absolut kein bisschen Knacksen mehr. Egal wie ich die Platte belaste oder was ich spiele oder sonstwas. Im Unterhaltungsmodus knackte es allerdings trotzdem noch ab und an.

Was der genaue Unterschied zwischen Unterhaltungs- und Spielemodus ist, der dieses Verhalten auslöst kann ich euch auch nicht sagen (Anfrage im Creative Forum brachte da auch keine Antwort). Aber immerhin funktioniert es.

Meine Systemkonfig ist:
Athlon XP 2800+ auf A7N8X-E Deluxe Rev. 2.0 nForce2 Mainboard
2 GB Ram
Sapphire HD3850 AGP
X-Fi Extreme Music mit Teufel CEM
Win 7 Home Premium (bzw grade auf Prof. umgestiegen)

An Treibern benutze ich das PAX Winter 2009 Package. Aber für das Problem war es komplett egal welche Treiber drauf waren. Hab glaub ich alle durchprobiert -_-


Vieleicht hilft das hier ja jemandem von euch.

Gruß,
Keex


PS:
Da ichs grade gemacht habe, hier noch der Tipp wie man PCI Latency Tool unter Windows 7 installieren kann. Ladet es euch von GURU3D oder sonstwo runter (PCILatencyTool V3.1 habe ich). Ihr bekommt 2 .MSI dateien, eine für 32 und die andere für die 64 Bit Windows Versionen. Wenn ihr einfach die ausführt wird die Installation abbrechen mit dem Hinweis auf einen Administratoraccout.
Um dass zu umgehen müsst ihr eine Verknüfung erstellen die auf die datei "C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe" (oder entsprechend eurem Installationspfad) zeigt. Dass ist der Windows Installer. Öffnet die eigenschaften der Verknüfung und tragt in das Feld "Ziel:" im Tab Verknüfung ein: "C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe /i %pfadwohinihrdaslatencytoolentpackthabt%\LtcyCfg3-x86.msi". Oder halt x64 wenn ihr die 64 Bit version braucht. 
Dann einfach die Verknüpfung ausführen und normal installieren. Danach würde ich einmal neu starten, auch wenn der Installer das nicht explizit verlangt.


----------



## Hai0815 (7. November 2009)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Hm, also ob das ein Temperatur Problem ist, glaub ich eigentlich ehr weniger. Meine Soundkarte sitzt aus selbigem Problem auch genau unter der Grafikkarte und da gibts eigentlich keine Probleme. Solange du eine halbwegs funktionierende Gehäusebelüftung hast sollte das keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, dass Board zu tauschen, ist es immerhin eine gute Möglichkeit um Fehler auszuschließen. Zumindest dann, wenn denn schon ein Tauschboard vorhanden ist. Evtl. solltest du auch mal probieren ob es nicht die Soundkarte selbst ist, indem du mal den Onboard Sound ausprobierst.



hai...

also gehäusebelüftung sollte eigentlich hervorragend sein - bei 6 enermax twister ^^
aber ich probier das trotzdem mal aus mit dem anderen board - wenns denn dann mal eintrudelt bei mir. Da iss dann ein normaler onboard-sound drauf den ich abschalten kann, und nicht wie beim maximus II formula die supreme x-fi (mit welcher ich übrigens die gleichen probleme habe wie mit der xonar).

wir werden sehen wie sich das ganze weiter entwickelt - momentan ist es jedenfalls so das es sich einigermassen in grenzen hält, also es ist eine besserung da - aber auf was es letztendlich zurückzuführen ist weiss ich leider auch nicht 

aber wir werden sehn wenn ich das p5q ws eingebaut habe - vielleicht bin ich mein problem dann ja ganz los - ich hoffs jedenfalls mal...

PS:
notorischer kleinschreiber ^^


----------



## Hardstyler81 (17. November 2009)

Habe das gleiche Problem, mit den kurzzeitig auftretenden knacksern.
Diese kommen ganz spontan, meistens wenn mit dem firefox surfe oder halt das Browserfenster aktualiesiere.
Ein neustart des Creative Audio Service brachte jetzt keine abhilfe,
habe diesen jetzt einfach deaktiviert.
Bis jetzt kamen leichte knackser, aber nicht so extrem wie vorher.
Hat jmd noch eine Idee woran es noch liegen kann  ?


Mein System:

Q9550 @ 3,83 GHZ
4x 2 GB G-Skill F28000CL5D
Gigabyte EP45-UD3
XFX Geforce 260 896 GB
Creative PCIe XFI Titanium
WD Velicaraptor 300 GB
Win 7 64 bit Ultimate


----------



## Hai0815 (18. November 2009)

ich werd noch bleede....   

nachdem ich nun das Board getauscht habe iss zwar mein Problem mit dem Knacksen weg - dafür hab ich jetzt ein anderes Problem...

Um einigermassen die gleiche Lautstärke zu haben wie vorher muss ich jetzt wesentlich lauter stellen als zuvor ?!?!

Vorher hatte ich den Lautstärkeregler auf ca. 1/4 stehen und konnte schön Musik hören bzw. Filme / TV kucken. 
Um dies jetzt in der gleichen Lautstärke zu machen muss ich den Regler hochdrehen auf über halbe Lautstärke 

Ich reg mich jetzt dann echt auf...
Und die Asus Treiber sind auch ganz toll zum installieren - und der Support schreibt mir irgendwas von wegen bei Ihnen funktioniert alles - na Danke...


----------



## Animaniac (18. November 2009)

Hardstyler81 schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem, mit den kurzzeitig auftretenden knacksern.
> Diese kommen ganz spontan, meistens wenn mit dem firefox surfe oder halt das Browserfenster aktualiesiere.
> Ein neustart des Creative Audio Service brachte jetzt keine abhilfe,
> habe diesen jetzt einfach deaktiviert.
> ...



Zuerst einmal willkommen im Forum und willkommen im Kreis der Soundproblematiker...

Bevor du hier die Frage stellst, was du noch probieren könntest, solltest du dir diesen Thread mal von vorne bis hinten durchlesen, falls dies noch nicht geschehen ist. Dann kannst du berichten, was du bisher alles ausprobiert hast und was nicht geklappt hat. Bzw. wenn etwas den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat, natürlich auch berichten, woran es gelegen hat.

MfG Animaniac


----------



## Hardstyler81 (18. November 2009)

Hallo und auch ein Willkommen an Alle Soundproblematiker 
Ich benutze im moment die neuesten Daniel K Treiber.
Hab vorher die aktuellsten Creative Treiber benutzt.
Das knacksen tritt in total unregelmässigen abständen auf, habe deswegen das Mainboard gewechselt. Umso ärgerlicher ist es nun, das das Problem immer noch da ist 
Habe von Abit IP35Pro (P35 Chipsatz) auf Gigabyte EP45UD3 gewechselt.
Am anfang war das Problem auch weg, jetzt nach 2 Wochen tritt das wieder auf 
Hab schon vieles ausprobiert, die Soundkarte in verschiedene Slots gesteckt.
Wobei der 1 Pcie Slot sich den Irq mit der Grafikkarte shared, somit sind ja Probs vorprogrammiert.
Wie sieht das mit dem Chipsatz allgemein aus, auch wenn das jetzt hier etwas von der Soundkarte abweicht.
Hat der Intel P 35 & P 45 Chipsatz vielleicht allgemein Probleme mit Nvidia Karten ?
Überlegung ist nämlich, das es evtl woanders herkommt als von der Soundkarte?!
In dem sich vielleicht die Grafikkarte mit dem Chipsatz behindert ?

Hat sonst jmd noch eine Idee ?


----------



## Hardstyler81 (19. November 2009)

Animaniac schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal willkommen im Forum und willkommen im Kreis der Soundproblematiker...
> 
> Bevor du hier die Frage stellst, was du noch probieren könntest, solltest du dir diesen Thread mal von vorne bis hinten durchlesen, falls dies noch nicht geschehen ist. Dann kannst du berichten, was du bisher alles ausprobiert hast und was nicht geklappt hat. Bzw. wenn etwas den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat, natürlich auch berichten, woran es gelegen hat.
> 
> MfG Animaniac




War deine Problemlösung jetzt von Erfolg gekrönt ?
Tritt der Fehler nun nicht mehr auf, sit dem du ein anderes Biosprofil gespeichert hast ?


----------



## Animaniac (20. November 2009)

Hardstyler81 schrieb:


> War deine Problemlösung jetzt von Erfolg gekrönt ?
> Tritt der Fehler nun nicht mehr auf, sit dem du ein anderes Biosprofil gespeichert hast ?



Wie du dem Verlauf des Threads entnehmen kannst, tritt der Fehler nun bei mir nicht mehr auf. Aber ich muss gestehen ich kann immer noch nicht sagen ob es nun an dem neu angelegtem Profil oder an EIST liegt.
Habe bisher noch nicht die Zeit gehabt mich wieder intensiv damit zu beschäftigen. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich auch einfach nur zufrieden, dass es im Moment ohne Probleme funktioniert. Spiele ich jetzt wieder dran rum werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder Tage und Nächte mit Fehlersuche verbrigen und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich da bis Ende Januar nicht wirklich Zeit für. Ich denke im Februar werde ich mich nochmal auf Fehlersuche begeben. Mein Studium zerrt momenten doch ein wenig an meiner freien Zeit. Aber wenn alles gut geht, bin ich im Januar mit der Theorie durch und habe dann sicher ein wenig mehr Zeit.

Ansonsten kann ich bis dahin nur empfehlen, alles zu probieren, was bisher in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde. Auch von anderen Usern kahmen ja teils sehr interessante Argumente und Lösungsansätze.

Hast du denn schonmal dein EIST deaktiviert?
Auch C1/C1E C2 C3 und C4 state könntest du mal deaktivieren und schauen obs was gebracht hat.

Bis dahin wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei der Fehlersuche.
MfG Animaniac


----------



## o!m (22. November 2009)

Ich hatte ähnliche Soundprobleme mit meinem Maximus Formula und der FX II Soundkarte. Es war der Grafikkartentreiber (FW191.07). Älteren Treiber installiert, läuft! Keine Soundprobleme mehr.


----------



## Elrood (28. November 2009)

o!m schrieb:


> Ich hatte ähnliche Soundprobleme mit meinem Maximus Formula und der FX II Soundkarte. Es war der Grafikkartentreiber (FW191.07). Älteren Treiber installiert, läuft! Keine Soundprobleme mehr.




Den 191.07 hab ich auch! Welche Version haste denn nun drauf?

Edit: in deinem Sysprofil steht: 180.84. Ich hoff mal das is up-to-date und teste das ma.  

Edit 2: Mist.. da gibts keine Windows7 treiber mit dieser Version, oder?


----------



## Sansibar (29. November 2009)

Nur mal so , habt ihr eure Lautsprecher Digital oder Analog angeschlossen ?
Seit dem ich Digitalboxen habe , gab es nie wieder ein knacksen?

WIE MACHT MAN .....


----------



## Animaniac (2. Dezember 2009)

Also, das hat in meinem Fall keinen Unterschied gemacht, ob ich die Boxen nun digital oder analog angesteuert habe. Ob optisch/koaxial digital oder analog slotblende oder frontausgang, hat alles keinen Unterschied gemacht.


----------



## SchaebigerLump (2. Dezember 2009)

Zieht euch mal den DCP Latency Checker und lest euch die pdf dazu durch - evtl. hilfts (bei mir hat nur Neuinstallation gewirkt).


----------



## Richtschütze (17. Dezember 2013)

Keex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich ärgere mich auch seit dem Umstieg auf Windows 7 mit diesem Problem mit den XFis rum. aber ich habe zwischenzeitlich eine lösung gefunden. es scheint in der tat mit den PCI Latenzen zusammenzuhängen. Die XFi hat eine zu geringe Latenz, was dazu führt, dass bei hoher Last auf z.B. dem SATA Controller Aussetzer im Datenstrom auftreten. So zumindest meine Theorie.
> 
> Mein Knack-Test war immer, MP3 abspielen und ne große Datei auf der SATA Platte zu kopieren. Knackte 100% völlig erbärmlich.
> ...



Zwar schon uralt der Beitrag. Aber kann mir das jemand bitte erklären ich bekomm das Latency Tool nicht zum laufen.. Bitte Hilfe


----------



## knigga (12. Januar 2016)

Hallo, falls noch jemand mit Soundproblemen zu kämpfen hat.
Ich hab eine einfach Lösung für das lästige Knacksproblem gefunden.
Mit dem Latencychecker hatte ich etwa 8000microsec Latenz und ständig dieses störende knacksen.
Nachdem ich von dem Hinweis mit deaktivieren von EIST gelesen habe, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen in den Windows Energieoptionen (bei mir Win10x64)
die minimale Prozessorleistung auf 100% zu stellen. 
Siehe da, die Latenz sackte sofort auf konstante 1000microsec. und das knacksen war weg.

Also unter Win 10 --> Einstellungen --> System --> Netzbetrieb u. Energiesparen --> zusätzl. Energieeinstellungen --> Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern --> erweiterte Energieeinstellungen --> Prozessorenergieverwaltung.

Interessanterweise funktioniert Intel Speed Step nach wie vor, und der CPU Takt wechselt lastabhängig.


----------



## Prodigy2k (15. Oktober 2016)

Wow. Ich glaube es nicht. Danke Knigga!
Seit ein paar Jahren nervt mich das Problem und schon oft habe ich erfolglos gesucht..
Ist jetzt vielleicht auch sehr vage, aber da ich seit 10 min schlagartig keine Knackser mehr höre, kann ich mir auch nur erklären, dass dein Tipp geholfen hat! Sprich: In den Energieplaneinstellungen die minimale CPU-Leistung auf 100% stellen.
Danke dafür, wirklich!!


----------

